# 'Charging' glow baits



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I've got some glow baits (Gulp) that I want to use, but I'm not sure of the best way to give them a charge. I've heard that you can put them under a torch or a lamp (being careful not to melt them!), but for how long? - is this an overnight thing or just a minute or two before use? someone has also told me that a camera flash is good to give them a charge. does anyone have any experience with this? I've got a fluro torch that I thought might be ok?? thanks for any advice.
cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fisher said:


> I've heard that you can put them under a torch or a lamp (being careful not to melt them!), but for how long? - is this an overnight thing or just a minute or two before use? s


Mate I have a penknife which if lit with a torch beam for about 30secs will glow in the dark for about 20 minutes...just haven't figured why you would need a glowing knife.

Would think its only a few seconds with a torch for the SPs to hold the charge, then time how long it takes to go dark again before a recharge.

You can also get glow sinkers for night fishing on same principle


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Glow sinkers?

Er...why...?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Tim said:


> Glow sinkers?
> 
> Er...why...?


Teaser for the fish. They check out the glow then notice your bait.

Lots of lures, squid jigs especially, glow in the dark and are easily charged by a torch or headlamp


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tim said:


> Glow sinkers?
> 
> Er...why...?


A jewie fisherman using them on close reef offshore at night has increased his captures using them, rigged a meter before the bait, haven't any personal experience of them.

Blokes fishing swordfish at night on the 100 fathom line use glowsticks on the line so its on same principle I suppose


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

S'pose it makes sense.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks everyone - I had visions of having to charge for a whole day before venturing out at night - seems like a few seconds before each cast will be adequate. cheers.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a head torch - 10 secs gets them charged up

for a couple of cast and retrieves

Wopfish


----------

